# Moscow Police display 70 years of confiscated weapons



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 29, 2016)

Moscow police display 70 years of confiscated weapons (56 Photos)

Really wish I had that S&W 586, I've got my late fathers 686, but I have to admit, S&W blued finish with nice wood grip's has always grabbed my attention. Sharp looking pistol...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Moscow police display 70 years of confiscated weapons (56 Photos)
> 
> Really wish I had that S&W 586, I've got my late fathers 686, but I have to admit, S&W blued finish with nice wood grip's has always grabbed my attention. Sharp looking pistol...




Yup. The best way to rule/control the people is first, take away their arms.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 29, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken current Russian citizens are allowed to own firearms and with a license, carry. Could be wrong but I remember talking to a Russian dude who was on vacation here, and I want to say he owned a shotgun and hunting rifle.


----------



## pardus (Apr 29, 2016)

*Russia’s Ministry of Defense intends to destroy 4 million guns by the end of 2014*

Read more: Russia to destroy 4 Million Guns




I can only imagine the amount of weaponry still floating around Europe from WWII alone.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 29, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> If I'm not mistaken current Russian citizens are allowed to own firearms and with a license, carry. Could be wrong but I remember talking to a Russian dude who was on vacation here, and I want to say he owned a shotgun and hunting rifle.



I would have to ask my Russian resident friends, but I think they actually don't get to carry FMJ or better, it's LTL ammo for pistols if they rate a carry permit. Other stuff is for hunting, primarily.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> I would have to ask my Russian resident friends, but I think they actually don't get to carry FMJ or better, it's LTL ammo for pistols if they rate a carry permit. Other stuff is for hunting, primarily.



Yeah I really wouldn't know for sure, just chatted with a guy for an hour or so, a few years back. But he said they had something like a CCW permit we have here. But totally was into hunting, the reason he was here in Texas actually.


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2016)

I'd suspect most of the guns the Russians plan to destroy are unmarketable junk.

There are still Warsaw Pact and PRC AKs from the late 1950s floating around in Africa and everywhere else. If they can still shoot without disintegrating the markets are there.


----------

